# [Lüftertest/Optimierung] Accelero Hybrid III-120 auf 980 TI



## DrDave (20. September 2016)

*[Lüftertest/Optimierung] Accelero Hybrid III-120 auf 980 TI*

Hallo Freunde schneller Hardware,

durch den Kauf einer gebrauchten GTX 980 Ti mit bereits installierter Arctic Accelero Hybrid III - 120mm AiO Kühlung wurde ich konfrontiert mit meiner ersten "WaKü" Erfahrung.
*
1. Mein System:

*Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define XL R2
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4,7GHz
CPU-Lüfter: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti mit Arctic Accelero Hybrid III - 120mm
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10 - 700W
Arbeitsspeicher: Patriot Viper 3 Saphire Blue Kit 16GB / DDR3-2400
Speicher: Samsung SSD 830 256GB + OCZ Trion 100 480GB + Western Digital WD Green 2TB
Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar Essence STX

*2. Testmethodik:

*GPU Takt bei 1482 / 1950 @ 1218mV - kein Powerlimit durch BIOS Mod
Firestrike Ultra Stresstest (20 Runs des ersten Benchmarkteils) - Dauer ca. 10 Minuten
Alle Messwerte normiert auf 24°C Raumtemperatur
Beispiel Auswertung (FM121 @ 100% / GC Extreme WLP)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
3. Ausgangsposition:

*GTX 980 Ti mit MX4 Wärmeleitpaste und standardmäßig verbauter Arctic F12 PWM Lüfter: 
100% Fanspeed nach dem Firestrike Ultra Stresstest (20 Runs des ersten Benchmarkteils): max. Temp. 75°C

*4. Verbrauchsmessung:*

Mein REV Energiekostenmessgerät zeigt einen Verbrauch von:

80W im Idle
400-500W während des Benchmarks, je nach aktueller Szene
Das Powerlimit (375W bei 100% per BIOS Mod festgelegt) wird dabei zu 89% ausgereizt.
Den reinen GPU Verbrauch würde ich auf etwa 290 - 400W schätzen.

*4. Optimierungsversuche:*

Der mitgelieferte Arctic F12 Lüfter ist relativ leise, selbst auf 100% Fanspeed.
Ich erhoffte mir also bessere Temperaturen durch einen stärkeren Lüfter und montierte einen Silverstone FM121 Lüfter, der mir noch zur Verfügung stand.
Gesagt getan und mit Hilfe des beiliegenden Potis den Lüfter auf 100% Fanspeed gedreht und die Karte durch den Firestrike Stresstest geschickt:
Der Lüfter sollte mich in Sachen Kühlleistung nicht enttäuschen und kühlte die Karte auf max. 67°C.
Die ohrenbetäubende Lautstärke und der Nachteil, dass ich den Lüfter nicht über PWM steuern kann war natürlich ein Problem.

Also musste ein neuer stärkerer Lüfter her, den ich sehr gut mit einer eigens erstellten Lüfterkurve regeln kann, mir die nötigen Kühlreserven für warme Tage und natürlich auch Benchmarks liefert.
Die Geizhals Filterfunktion hat mich zum Enermax DF Pressure geführt.
Da dieser noch recht neu ist, gab es zum Zeitpunkt meiner Suche noch nicht allzu viele Tests und natürlich auch keine Langzeiterfahrungen, da dieser noch recht jung am Markt ist.

Mein Vorhaben sollte auch Gehör bei unserem Forensupport der Firma Enermax (@Enermax-Support) finden.
Ich erhielt das Angebot zur Durchführungen eines Hands-On Reviews, was ich natürlich dankend annahm, um meine ehrliche Meinung abzugeben.

*4.1 Lüfterdaten (Herstellerangaben):*

*Arctic F12 PWM*
Umdrehungen: 500-1350rpm
Luftdurchsatz: max. 126m³/​h
Luftdruck: keine Angabe
Geräuschpegel: 0,3 Sone (@ 1.350 RPM)
Sonstiges: 4-Pin PWM Anschluss, FDB Lager

*Enermax D.F. Pressure*
Umdrehungen: 800-2000rpm
Luftdurchsatz: 57.24-145.15m³/​h
Luftdruck: 0.82-4.81mmH₂O
Geräuschpegel: 16-27dB(A)
Sonstiges: 4-Pin PWM Anschluss, patentiertes Twister-Lager, APS-Speed Control (über Schalter änderbares Drehzahlspektrum über 3 Stufen, abnehmbarer Rotor, integrierte und wechselbare Vibrationsdämpfer, patentierte Dust-Free Rotation (der Lüfter dreht beim Start in die entgegengesetzte Richtung, um der Staubablagerung entgegen zu Wirken)

*Silverstone FM121*
Umdrehungen: 800-2400rpm
Luftdurchsatz: max. 187m³/​h
Luftdruck: max. 3.26mmH2O
Geräuschpegel: 17dBA bei 800 U/min,39,5dBA bei 2400 U/min
Sonstiges: 3-Pin Anschluss, separate 3,5" Lüftersteuerung, doppelt kugelgelagert

Mich haben sogar 2 Enermax D.F. Pressure Lüfter erreicht, sodass ich diese auch in Push-Pull Konfiguration testen kann.
Bei meinen Tests ist die Einstellung der APS-Speed Control auf der höchsten Stufe, die Lüfter drehen somit bei maximal 2000rpm.
Folgende Messwerte konnte ich mit den jeweiligen Lüftern und MX-4 Wärmeleitpaste erreichen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Push-Pull Konfiguration bringt bei meinem Setup eine verbesserte Temperatur von 4°C.
Die D.F. Pressure Lüfter haben bei 100% Drehzahl mehr Reserven und Kühlen die GPU um 6°C (Push) bzw. um satte 10°C (Push-Pull) weiter herunter.
Dies habe ich aufgrund der höheren Drehzahlen auch erwartet, dass die Push-Pull Konfiguration den einzelnen FM121 überholt jedoch nicht, doch dazu später mehr.

*4.2 Zusatzlüfter auf der Backplate des Hybrid III-120mm

*Da ich die Temperaturen noch weiter senken wollte, montierte ich provisorisch einen zusätzlichen Lüfter auf der Backplate des Kühlers.
Hier kam ein 92mm Lüfter des Typs Scythe Kama PWM zum Einsatz.
Die Lüfter wurden von mir über ein Phobya Y-Kabel direkt an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen, um diese später temperaturabhängig regeln zu können.
Im Extremfall sind also 4 Lüfter an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen (Push und Pull Lüfter am Radiator, 80mm Arctic VRM Lüfter sowie der zusätzliche 92mm Lüfter an der Backplate.
Das ganze sieht dann aus wie folgt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht schön aber selten.
Das ganze bringt bei meinen Messungen nur etwa 1°C geringere GPU-Temperaturen.
Vermute aber geringere Temperaturen der VRAM Chips, die ich leider nicht messen kann.*

4.3 Wechsel der Wärmeleitpaste*

Nächster Optimierungspunkt ist der Austausch der MX-4 Wärmeleitpaste gegen bessere.
Da ich schon seit Jahren gute Erfahrungen mit der *GELID GC Extreme* auf CPU und GPU nutze und damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, kommt diese auch auf der 980 Ti zum Einsatz.
Trotz der, wie immer etwas mühvolleren Montage durch die zähe Masse, gelang dies problemlos.

Nach dem Wechsel der WLP schickte ich die verschiedenen Lüfter nochmal in den Parcour.
Folgende Ergebnisse erziehlte ich bei 50% PWM, 75% PWM sowie 100% PWM Ansteuerung über den MSI Afterburner.
Da sich der Silverstone Lüfter nicht über PWM steuern lässt, musste ich diese händisch am Poti einstellen.
Die Einstellung mittels Poti ist jedoch nur grob möglich.

Bei 100% Fanspeed wurden die D.F. Pressure auch im Pull Betrieb getestet. Als Ergebnis kann ich sagen, dass der Push Betrieb eine 5K bessere GPU Temperatur ergeben hat, sodass ich bei den weiteren Messungen auf die Pull Messung verzichtet habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verglichen mit der vorherigen, ca. 9 Monate alten MX-4 Wärmeleitpaste lies sich die GPU Temperatur mit allen Lüfterkombinationen deutlich senken.
Der Gewinner hierbei ist der FM121 sowie der F12, die beide satte 17K Temperaturverbesserung für sich gewinnen können.
Die vorab stärkste Variante, die beiden D.F. Pressure Lüfter im Push-Pull können nur eine Verbesserung von 13K erreichen, ein einzelner D.F. Pressure (Push) 16K.

*5. Fazit

*Bei 50% Ansteuerung kann sich der D.F. Pressure Lüfter nicht vom F12 absetzen, beide erreichen gute Werte von 64°C. Die D.F. Pressure im Push-Pull können nur bei niedrigeren Drehzahlen Boden gut machen, bei steigender Drehzahl schrumpt der Vorsprung von 4K bei 50% PWM auf nur 1K bei 100% PWM Ansteuerung.
Wie auch bei den Messungen mit MX-4 Wärmeleitpaste können die D.F. Pressure sich erst mit steigender Drehzahl in der Kühlleistung verbessern.
Bedingt durch die grobe Einstellmöglichkeit am Poti des FM121 ist nur die 100% Messwertreihe mit den anderen Lüftern vergleichbar.
Bei 100% PWM lässt sich mit dem D.F. Pressure eine kühlere Temperatur von 5K (Push) bzw. 6K (Push-Pull) erreichen.
Da ich die Drehzahl über eine Lüfterkurve im MSI Afterburner selbst festlege, kann man die zusätzliche Lautstärke der D.F. Pressure im Gegensatz zu den F12 gut handeln und gewinnt an Kühlreserven.
Der hohe statische Druck der Lüfter, kann sich bei dem dünnen Radiator nicht beweisen.
Dennoch sind die Lüfter genau das was ich gesucht habe.
Leise und gut regelbar im Alltag, 15% PWM Ansteuerung im Idle, Reserven bei Benchmarks und hohen Raumtemperaturen - genau die richtige Wahl für meine Ansprüche.

Im Alltag nutze ich die beiden D.F. Pressure im Push-Pull Betrieb sowie den zusätzlichen Backplate Lüfter mit folgender Lüfterkurve:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin weiterhin gespannt, ob sich die Dust-Free Rotation Technologie im Alltag beweisen kann.


----------



## DrDave (30. September 2016)

*AW: Accelero Hybrid III-120 auf 980 TI: Optimierung*

Diese Woche war es so weit:
Von unserem sehr zuvorkommenden @Enermax-Support erreichten mich 2 Testexemplare des D.F. Pressure 120mm Lüfters, welche ich sehr gerne nutzte, um die Kühlleistung der Arctic Accelero Hybrid Kühlung zu verbessern.
Tests im Push, Pull sowie im Push-Push Betrieb wurden durchgeführt, jeweils mit dem 3D Mark Firestrike Ultra Stresstest bei einem GPU-Takt von GPU Takt bei 1482 / 1950 @ 1218mV.
Als Zusatztest wurde ein 92mm Lüfter zur zusätzlichen Backplate Kühlung montiert, da diese unter Last  nicht unbedeutend warm wird, trotz guter Gehäuselüftung.
Gestern tauschte ich zum Abschluss der Messreihe die ca. 9 Monate alte MX-4 Wärmeleitpaste gegen die GC-extreme.
Beim anschließenden Test zeigte sich eine jedoch eine deutliche Temperaturverbesserung von ca. 13K.
Ein super Ergebnis, was mir aber auch zeigt, dass mein Lüftervergleich an einem schlechten Wärmeübertrag zwischen GPU und Kühler krankte.
Ich habe mich nun dazu entschieden die Lüfter noch einmal neu zu testen, um eine bessere Vergleichbarkeit zu erreichen.
Dies soll nur als Update verstanden werden, dass es hier weiter geht und interessante Ergebnisse kommen.
Ein ausführlicher Bericht folgt und wird nach den Tests im Startpost zu finden sein.

Für weitere Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich jederzeit offen.:daumen:

Änderungen / Update im ersten Post.


----------



## Enermax-Support (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Lüftertest/Optimierung] Accelero Hybrid III-120 auf 980 TI*

Fair getestet, danke dafür!


----------

